# animal drawn machinery



## Master_Till

Hey everybody,
I'm just searching for the appropiate meaning of "Animal drawn machinery"...
I'm doing a report about biotechnology.
I got this...
The late eighteenth century and the beginning of the nineteenth century saw the advent of vaccinations, crop rotation involving leguminous crops, and animal drawn machinery. Thanks!!!


----------



## Clavelito

Máquinas impulsadas por animales.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

O: maquinaria de tracción animal.
Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, "tracción" would be pulling, "impulsión" would be power -- maybe like a mill powered by oxen that had to walk in a circle all day:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Grinding_Mustard_Seed_for_oil.jpg


----------



## Miguel Antonio

En España también se dice "tracción animal". El único animal que se me ocurre que mueve algo por impulsión sería un elefante empujando troncos con su trompa...


----------



## rodelu2

Tal vez sea un regionalismo, en Uruguay se dice "tracción a sangre", y lo de tracción es porque no solemos poner la carreta delante de los bueyes...apologies, k-in-SC.


----------



## vicdark

Como los animales que se usan para este fin (caballos y bueyes) se denominan animales de tiro, la maquinaria usada también se llama *máquinas de tiro animal*.


----------



## k-in-sc

Interesting -- that same poster uses both "tracción" and "tiro."
And don't forget mules. 
But the original, "The late eighteenth century and the beginning of the nineteenth century saw the advent of vaccinations, crop rotation involving leguminous crops, and animal*-*drawn machinery," implies that draft animals weren't used before the late 1700s. Surely that's not true ...?!
"... an acre was originally defined as the area a span of oxen could plow in a day.  ..."


----------



## vicdark

Me suena que en este caso "tracción" y "tiro" son sinónimos. Así la _draw bar _de un  tractor se llama *barra de tiro/tracción/remolque.*


----------



## Master_Till

Entonces sería: "Maquinaria a tracción animal". Al menos me suena bastante coherente... Gracias.


----------



## Clavelito

No sé si solo sea en Colombia, pero me suena mejor maquinaria *de *tracción animal. Saludos.


----------

